
Exolon game clone in JavaScript - begoon
http://newagebegins.github.io/exolon/exolon.html
======
mojo74
Brilliant. Loved this game and the Cybernoid series after it by the author
Raffaele Cecco. This version is made all the harder for the fact there's no
slowdown when there are lots of sprites on the screen as well. Well done.

